# Haunted Maze Name Help



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Magical Mystery Maze (funny if you're a Beatles fan)


----------



## BeastofKilligrey (Apr 9, 2009)

I agree with Frankie's Girl. I'd go with Mystery Maze or Maze of Mystery. It's hard to beat some good alliteration! If you don't like that then try to incorporate something spooky from the area, whether it be the name of your town or something in the area. I live on Killigrey St and I dress up as a werewolf for trick or treaters so I'm the Beast of Killigrey.


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

Nightmare at Deer Park- 
this time the deer get even.... Hunters Beware!!!

Deer Park Murders

Crayola Massacre Maze

Generic crayon labrinyth

Genetic mutations


----------



## MLuther (Apr 8, 2009)

I like haunty's nightmare at deer park.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Here's some I picked from corn maze haunts in business now:

Trail of Terror
Eerie Acres
Fields of Terror
Children of the Corn
Haunted Trail of Horror
Nightmare Harvest
Witch's Walk
Scream Acres
Trail of Doom
Shock in the Corn
Field of Screams!


----------



## mrhamilton234 (Sep 7, 2008)

The Scarecrow's Scarezone
Hell's Half Acre
The Reaper's Domain
Mindgame Maze.


----------



## lady jack o lantern (Aug 28, 2008)

Hells labyrinth
Glow if you dare
Midnight glowfest
Satans cryptfactor


----------



## lady jack o lantern (Aug 28, 2008)

Misty Dementia maze


----------



## lady jack o lantern (Aug 28, 2008)

Haunted hollow
The condemned visionary
Mystic maze
Confusion alley

sorry for keep posting seperate replies but they keep popping into my head


----------



## scorpio (May 9, 2005)

deer park domain
haunted park 
what street does the maze reside on, that might help.


----------



## kennyw76 (Sep 30, 2007)

since you are using uv suits
toxic deer park haunted (maze or house)
toxic deer park maze
toxic deer park
toxic maze
mutant park


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Thought of some more:

Maze of Mayhem
Morbid Maze


----------



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 13, 2008)

derr park thats good maze. ha ha 

lets see Maze of terror
Dr macobs maze of mystery or misery


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Deer Park's...

Maze of a 1,000 (Radioactive?) Terrors, or just Radioactive Terror Maze;
Glowing Labyrinth;
Maze That Can Be Seen From The Moon (because of the glow);
Terror Seekers...The Hunter Becomes The Hunted;
Cooling Tower Quagmire;
Entrapment!

Just a few - hope you find something that works! Good Luck!!


----------

